# Is the point system completely broken?



## darrin

I've received points from 4 members in the last couple of days, but my points total doesn't change. What's the deal?


----------



## graybeard

Darrin, that's a touchy question around here as you prolly already know.

beard


----------



## smokebuzz




----------



## dirtman775

Experienced participants in online forums know that the most effective way to discourage a troll is usually to ignore him or her, because responding encourages a true troll to continue disruptive posts — hence the often-seen warning,"please do not feed the troll"


----------



## davenh

Confused?? Why do you call him a troll? He just asked a question. Nice bunch of responses guys


----------



## darrin

I thought it was a legitimate question. If it's not working why not just disable it all together? 

I'm a troll because I ask why a feature of the forums is not working?

I'm about done with this place anyway...


----------



## desertlites

if you would like you can have my points-if I have any left.


----------



## smokebuzz

In the past, we have had people "campain" for points and get together and load each other up with points to make them selve feel worth while, if it was used lagit, then ya it would be a good thing.
Don't leave, this is a good site also.


----------



## mikey

*Darrin;  You might want to PM Brian with any concerns that you might have. He's been pretty good about resolving individual issues.*


----------



## davenh

Nice!


----------



## bmudd14474

If someone gives your points you should get them. I am working on that along with other things. It is not on the top of my list. I will get to it and I appreciate everyone working with me.  

Any other concerns please PM me.


----------



## azrocker

Who cares about points? What good are they anyway? We are better off without them. I just like to send kudos so the q r knows what a great job they do. Points? We don't need no stinkin points!


----------



## ddave

Lots of people. Usually the people who earned lots of them care more about them than the people who havent. 

On Edit: This is a general observation. This was not directed at you directly, I'm sorry if it appeared this way.

They give the new users a tool with which to judge the credibility of the advice given. If I tell you that the secret to great tasting brisket is to use old livestock trailer floorboards for smoke wood, how would you know if I was full of crap or not? If I had a lot of green tiles you would probably believe me. A user with a lot of green tiles though, would never tell you that.

No we are *NOT! *Frankly, there is a lot of misinformation floating around lately. There is a lot of advice being given which is incorrect by people who obviously haven't smoked that much.

That's great!!

Again. Yes we do in order to protect the integrity of the knowledge base and to preserve a certain level of trust.

And, yes, Darrin asked a legitimate question and should not have been accused of being a troll.

I'll climb off of my soap box now.

Dave


----------



## azrocker

"*Deleted because thisa conversation is pointless and has nothing to do with smoking"
*


----------



## ddave

I was not putting you down.  I am sorry if you took it that way.  I was merely answering your questions.

My response to your first question was not directed at you specifically.  After rereading my post I can see how you took it that was, but, I assure you, that was not my intent.

Dave


----------



## bmudd14474

I agree with Dave.  Points help.  I know that when I started I looked for the ones with the most points because I was pretty sure that they knew what they were talking about.  

AZ dont take Dave's comment as a put down. Its his opinion just like you have yours. We cant change how others think but it is good to know where they stand.  

In my opinion when you say "ego rub" I think it is disrespectful.  Its not a ego. Its a badge of honor. Those points are given to people from their peer's out of respect for their ability. People have earned them and when you earn something you dont want it to be just gone. 

that being said. It will get fixed and we will have it back. If you have any problems with my comments please pm me.


----------



## azrocker

I have removed my comments but I can not remove the quotes I was just stating my opinion.


----------



## desertlites

points are points they do help new and old members.when I started here I didn't give a chit about points-and I told the oldtimers that,a few grabbed me by the ear and set me right.I been here a while and have seen many new people make and almost make huge boners that could and have caused illness.I ain't a pro like many others here,but sure have learned a whole lot from the people in this site,which most had points!Brian is working hard to get things back in order-and 1 day SMF will be again what it once was.ty


----------



## ddave

Well said, des.

For the record, I don't care about *my *points total for my sake. I didn't have that many to begin with and I am sure Brian has plenty of work to keep him busy but eventualy the points will come back. But I do feel that it does help new users judge credibility of advice. Not that people without points can't give good advice. I am sure that there may be many members here who have been smoking up some good Q for years before they discovered this forum and I would not discount their advice because they don't have green tiles by their name.  I feel it is a useful tool but by no means the only tool.

One more thing . . . azrocker and I have made up via PM but, if I say something that offends someone or you just think I am being an (insert term of choice here  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ) feel free to let me know.  My goal here is to help but at times I may be faster at typing than thinking. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Okay, I'll drop it now.

Dave


----------



## smokin for life

I'm with "desertlites" I've been here a while, seen people come & go. I've seen WAY to many arguements. In my opinion this is the best smoking fourm there is. I've learned so much here. The people are so glad to help you out. I understand why some one looks for people with points to ask questions, but everyone here helps out no matter points or not. I'm sure if some one gives you bad advise that will danger your health, some one else will jump in. PLEASE don't leave the fourm just because of some thing like this!!


----------



## azrocker

I did not understand the value of the points. I joined just before the crash and had to re join. I really never saw the points at work. I see how others value the points. Dave and I came to the conclusion it is about "the smoke" and indeed if others need the points then more power to them. It is a great site and I in no way wish to offend. Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## bassman

I also thought it was a legitimate question since I'm one who gave him points.  Not because he asked but because he posted Qview of a fantastic smoke.  I realize things are taking awhile to get back to semi-normal so guess we all just need to be patient.


----------



## erain

i just want to add to bassman, brian, ddave, desertlites. i am still giving points to smokes i see fit. if for the time being they dont add up well i think we will all live... i think the question is more of a when than a if, i am sure it will be fixed at some point. also i am sure we all have different prioitys, i would like the profile page fixed, the ability to view indivivual posts vs indivivual threads was a tool i used alot. or the ability to view all active threads like the old forum.... but with that said, have to look at where brian sits in all this. wonder how many requests he is getting and all for different things. i was thinking of pming brian with a list but after this post i think i will just hold off. maybe just lay off a bit and give some time to get things in order. the forum is up and running and the we are able to post our smokes. chat is up for those who wish to partake. maybe all isnt moving at warp speed but it is moving. happy smokes!!!


----------



## pineywoods

Well said Erain I know people are upset about points and post counts and lost data. I'm sure nobody saw the crash coming and the server host not having a good backup. Brain is one person who also has a full time job and a family its gonna take some time. I'm sure the point system is on a list of things he's going to fix but there are other things on the list too and some have to be addressed first as they are more important to keeping the site up and running. As Erain said we are up and running and we can share and ask questions. I've been seeing some good looking Qview too just give it time and I'm sure things will be back to normal in time.


----------



## ronp

I lost a ton also, but know Brian is doing his best, lets give him a chance. It is not the end of the world, guys. We can still comunicate.


----------



## desertlites

GRRRRRRRR AZ I will be nice.I love my desert-u like your city?


----------



## azrocker

What makes you think I live in the city and what about the acre of  desert I still own in Arizona?


----------



## richoso1

I hope that everyone has expressed themselves regarding this thread, as it seems to be lost and making good time. I'm closing this thread in the hopes that we can move on. Thank you all for your concerns, and have a great week.


----------

